# 64 Engine Swap Photos



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I did a 400 engine build and an engine swap for a friend of mine with a ’64 LeMans. Thought I’d share a few photos for those of you interested in cleaning up your engine compartment and doing some engine work…

Here is the engine compartment before the work. It’s the standard ’64 LeMans 6-cylinder with 3-on-the-tree tranny:









Engine and tranny are out. This stuff is junk…









A little cleanup in the engine compartment along with a warmed-over 400 backed by an M-40 trans makes quite the difference. The car is now a real neck-snapper:


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Lars, I need to flight you to Texas and work on my Engine.:cheers


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I've done a couple of my "Tuning for Beer World Tour" seminars in Texas - one was in San Antonio, and I did another one in Dallas. The SA guys are working on putting another tour together, but my tour schedule is getting pretty tight for this summer...:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! Battery on the right side. The only other pic with the battery on the passanger side. Mine is on the right side even though every other 65 GTO I`ve seen is on the left. I need a new battery tray so now I`ll look for a 64 LeMans. Sweet detail work under the hood!! Where did you route the possitive battery cable?? Under the ballancer?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The battery was on the right in the 6-cylinder configuration. I re-located it to the left side for the V8 conversion in order to keep cable lengths to a minimum. This allowed running the positive cable in the '71 H.O. configuration from the front of the block, under the motor mount, and back to the starter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the whole front clip was replaced on mine at one time, I know the front bumper has had work done, the hood and one fender for sure was replaced with used ones, maybe they put a `64 LeMans clip with the GTO hood and grills.
Would you recommend putting my battery back to the left side?? And if so, there is a plastic washer fluid bottle over there, where would be the right place to relocate that?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

If you have a V8, you need to put the battery on the driver's side. This allows the stock routing (shortest routing) of the positive battery cable, and this is beneficial for good cranking on a hot engine when starting. The stock positive battery cable routing is from the battery on the driver's side, along the inner wheel well, and then down the wire tube installed between the block and manifold just forward of cylinder #7. This makes the wire come down right on top of the solenoid. You have to have the guide tube installed for this to work.
The washer bottle goes on the passenger side with the hose running straight back to the firewall and across the firewall to the pump.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice! My 64 too had a 6 banger in it, prior to me getting my hands on it. I would like to see more pics of the car, looks good. I'm doing a frame off on my tempest. You can see pictures of it on my web site. www.hotrodtempest.com Mike


----------

